# Flyscreen for Hobby Toskana Exclusive Toilet Compartment.



## trakweb (Nov 30, 2010)

As the Hobby does not come with either a blind or flyscreen over the toilet compartment window I would like to retrofit to keep out the mossies, midges and other little chaps who wish to take advantage.
Has anybody experience of doing this and if so where they got the relevant parts from?
Help!

Alun


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

A surprising ommission by Hobby but perhaps the Germans are happy to open the window wide and let everyone share their ablutions! 

I looked into this last year as it would be nice to have a combined fly screen and blind. Camper UK checked with Hobby, who advised that that size window could not have the cassette blind/net, as used on other windows. I didn't take it any further but maybe Dometic/Seitz can help?

After buying the van in '09 one of the early mods was to put a Fiamma Turbo Fan in the roof above the shower. This is only about 12" square but provides the right sort of ventilation and useful background noise from the fan! Mine was fitted by Auto-mate and wired into the bathroom light switch.

Hope this helps and please let me know if you find a suitable blind.

Regards,

richardl


----------

